# Applying for MPIXpro



## d_usa (Nov 27, 2011)

Howdy everyone,

I have been using Bay Photo for all my printing, but I have heard good things about MPIXpro as well and was thinking about looking into their product line.
I saw that I would have to apply for an account and tell them how many sessions you usually have and how much of your income is from photography.

I do art photography and have had a few sales, but I was accepted as a spotlight artist for an art show in March so I am trying to look at all my options for prints for this event. 

Do you think being new and not really having any sales is going to be a setback when applying for an MPIXpro account, or should I just stick with Bay Photo? Never had any problems with them and I have always been happy with the quality of my prints there. I also like using their metal prints which MPIX seems not to offer (at least not the type that Bay Photo does).


----------



## dalebenfield (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it'll be an easy process to get approved... And you'll be glad you did. I love MpixPro! Mpp has metal prints and metal murals... Both are fabulous!


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm just starting out and I was accepted with no issues at all, even though I've never had a single paid session ever lol. I've just been looking around so that when I finally do get to the point where I can start charging, I will already have things like this in place


----------

